# Prudential Building in Pink



## Stephen.C (Jan 24, 2011)

Took this shot in 10ish degree weather with barely any gloves on. Was FREEZING! Lucky I got the shot how I mostly wanted. 
One of my teachers in school really likes my work, and she asked me to take a picture of the Prudential Building in Boston because she had her reception at the very top floor! Ive been up there, its a very nice restaurant. The floor below it is called the skywalk, and its about 10$ and you can walk around and look out over boston. It's very cool! Anyways, my teacher saw it today and she really liked it! 
Hope yall like it too! Cheers


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 24, 2011)

Not bad.  Nice rule of thirds, but i wish the foreground was a little brighter, or it to be a complete shadow/outline, and not the inbetween kinda see-able brightness it is now.  

Regards,
Jake


----------



## Oogle (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice! I wish I could get shots like that! and in my opinion some of the best shots break the rule of thirds rule.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 25, 2011)

Very good

regards


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 25, 2011)

looks good. perhaps a bit more pink would add more color to it.


----------



## Hardrock (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks good, I wish the top of the tall building wasnt cut off though.


----------



## amateuraperture (Jan 25, 2011)

What is the rule of thirds?  Nice pic by the way.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 25, 2011)

amateuraperture said:


> What is the rule of thirds? Nice pic by the way.


 
Let me google that for you

Regards,
Jake


----------



## amateuraperture (Jan 25, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> amateuraperture said:
> 
> 
> > What is the rule of thirds? Nice pic by the way.
> ...



Hey thanks!


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 25, 2011)

I wish the antenna/pointy thing on top of the building isn't cropped off.

When you get to go up there again to the observatory deck, you should get the audio guide. It offers some interesting history of Boston as you glance at the different parts of the city.


----------



## Stephen.C (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! 
You pretty much touched on all my negative points... I edited it again before I printed it and did some final tweaks. 
Yep, been there Cow, its pretty awesome!


----------



## dirtnapper (Jan 26, 2011)

Great photo; I was in town last night. I wanted to take my camera, but a wee bit too cold for me to schelp my camera.  The Cambridge side of the river is a great vantage point.


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 26, 2011)

Love this. Try some color correction or B&W!


----------



## allysontan (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks good.. I almost can see the gridlines


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Jan 26, 2011)

cambridge side of the charles river?


----------



## Stephen.C (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, Mass Ave bridge actually.


----------

